# gutted FP panel



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Nothing makes it wrong.

It's the right thing to do because the fp should be replaced but the enclosure itself is perfectly good and all your branch circuits are there.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I had an inspector actually suggest I do that.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Why not remove the old panel entirely? Is it recessed?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

timjimbob said:


> I want to gut out and replace my FP panel inside garage with new exterior panel. Bring service to new panel and feed branch circuits through back to old FP panel.
> 
> I'll replace FP cover with new blank cover. I another words, old FP panel enclosure would now be only a J box holding only wire nutted connections. Neutral bus would be removed.
> 
> What makes this right or wrong?


It's actually common practice. You don't need to replace the cover with a blank cover if you don't want to. There are hinged cover junction boxes, which is essentially what that panel would be if you left the panelboard cover on instead.


----------



## timjimbob (Jul 21, 2011)

Stretching cables is tough.

Anyone, can I use existing ground bus or have to extend grounds to new panel?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

timjimbob said:


> Stretching cables is tough.
> 
> Anyone, can I use existing ground bus or have to extend grounds to new panel?


You'lll need to bond the new panel to the old panel by some means, but you don't need to extend the branch circuit equipment grounding conductors to the new one if you don't want to. Just leave them on the bar they're on, and make sure there's a bond screw or jumper in it so that you're also bonding that old can.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Why not remove the old panel entirely? Is it recessed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yes it was recessed. I had ask about bringing it up to code and he suggested I install an outdoor panel and use the old as a junction box. It would have been very hard not to leave it because of the branch circuits. They wouldn't reach the new panel and you would have to extend them from somewhere. You wouldn't want 15 or 20 JBs in the wall (no attic or basement).


----------

